# [SOLVED] Hard drive keeps running...



## keithlca (Oct 19, 2007)

I noticed my hard drive keeps running for a very long time after I turn on Vista Ultimate. Is Vista indexing my drive? What can I do to turn it off? It is driving me crazy.

Thank you in advance for all your help!!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Hard drive keeps running...*

This is normal for Vista I'm afraid and is due to the Superfetch facility. It is possible to turn this off, but it will slow down loading of programs. The best thing to do is go and make yourself a cup of tea whilst it's loading.

To turn it off you need to go into the Control Panel. Click Start then select Control Panel on the right hand list. Then click AdministrativeTools> Computer Management then select Services and Applications>Services from the list on the left hand side. Find Superfetch in the list of services and right click and select properties. In startup type select disabled and press OK. 
__________________


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Hard drive keeps running...*

As John said it's superfetch wich i do not recommend to stop...this time the cache algorithm works and that HD movement indicates that is repaging to acelerate windows

Regards
Sergio


----------



## keithlca (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Hard drive keeps running...*

Thanks, Everyone!!!!! You guys are great...You have solved THE mystery. I am glad it is not a virus or spyware.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Hard drive keeps running...*

Glad to have helped.


----------

